# Buying a workshop



## lurker (18 Apr 2020)

I know that I should be building my own but I am occupied full time (given current restrictions) with alterations to the bungalow we hope to move into before Christmas.
So..... I am looking for recommendations of a supplier.
Around 16x12 minimum. Her majesty says it has got to “look nice”. 

I will put down the base and build the “ flat pack “ so just need delivery and off load. 
Am assuming it is going to be October time, before delivery.
All recommendations and opinions welcome.


----------



## DBT85 (18 Apr 2020)

"Should" nothing. We each do what best fits what we want and can do at a given time.

There are quite a few suppliers of prefab cabins or sheds or whatever. A lot will depend on your budget. You could go full log cabin type thing or just a more simple large shed.

Have a look on somewhere like garden buildings direct for example.


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Apr 2020)

Well you know how I built mine and I don't blame you for not wanting to do the same yourself 
You could do worse than investigate SIPs (Structural Insulated Panels. I'd have gone down that route myself had I not been messed about by some saleswoman. She cost me weeks.


----------



## lurker (27 Apr 2020)

Still umming and arring , but will probably go for a log cabin type garage -less the garage doors.

Maybe 6 x 4 metres .

The rear of the property has a sweeping tarmac drive to a precast garage (not as grand as that sounds) and the workshop will sit on part of that. 
A previous owner must have had shares in a concrete slab manufacturer as there are slab paths crisscrossing the whole garden.
I plan to use these to build piers to sit the workshop on. They might be four slabs high in places to achieve a level base.
Other than being careful to make sure that the sides are vermin proof, can anyone see any downside in doing this?


----------



## Yojevol (27 Apr 2020)

lurker":2u91jsnt said:


> Still umming and arring , but will probably go for a log cabin type garage -less the garage doors.


 I have advised against log cabin style construction a couple of times on the forum. Have a look at my last effort here.


----------



## bluemoon (13 May 2020)

Yojevol":31wdf1cw said:


> lurker":31wdf1cw said:
> 
> 
> > Still umming and arring , but will probably go for a log cabin type garage -less the garage doors.
> ...



Did your leaky corners have rebated interlocking corners? They are supposed to be more weather proof not sure all log-cabins are made that way I think some have no rebate and making leaks inevitable..


----------



## Noggsy (21 May 2020)

Hmm, I’ve built three cabins, including my own workshop, which I’ve been in for 10 years and (touching a lot of wood) I’ve had no issues like this. The first one, which I built for my Mum, did, but that was because it was cheaper and didn’t have an overhang and also because they had a strange veranda attachment which trapped the moisture in. 

I recommend a good roof overhang all the way round and also keeping on top of varnishing. I put one up for my next door neighbour last year, which is 6m x 4m and I think highly of the company they bought from; https://www.tuin.co.uk/

Happy to PM if you’ve got any questions. I’m no expert, but I love my workshop and there are loads of advantages. I would say minimum 44mm logs, slow grown and if I was building again, I would plan a log burner in from the start (it’s on my, very long get-around-to list).


----------



## ScaredyCat (21 May 2020)

Have a look at https://www.cranegardenbuildings.co.uk/ I can't afford their stuff but they have a nice online designer thing and they'll email a quote. 

.


----------

